
Show HN: Internet-wide crawl of ads.txt files aggregated into a CSV–for free - aarreedd
https://www.adstxt.com/
======
zjgreen
Seems to be a fraction of the coverage other aggregator sites have (i.e.
[https://www.adauth.com](https://www.adauth.com))

~~~
aarreedd
You're right. We are planning to load all domains in Common Crawl soon. For
now we only have domains in Alexa top 1M and other similar lists.

You can submit domains ([https://www.adstxt.com/submit-
domain](https://www.adstxt.com/submit-domain)) or email a list to support [at]
adstxt.com and we will add them to our index.

